# Final Stage of the Tour of Ca.



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

In San Diego finishing at top of Palomar oh yeah.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Palomar Mt, I rode up that but its been years ago. I would like to see the pro's climb from Borrego Springs up to Ramona/Warner Springs that's a pretty good climb, doesn't really lend itself to spectators though.


Maybe in the future they'll tear right through Pendleton up that canyon, Rattlesnake, if my memory serves?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll be there. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm going with a bunch of Riders from Redlands to do the ride next Sunday. We are only going to do about 75 miles, as we will start and finish in Escondido. 

Should be fun, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

So we did the ride this past weekend, although it was very foggy, and raining most of the way. So we did not make up to the top. I think we were about 2 miles from the top before we deemed it too foggy to continue in relative safety. So we headed back down, freezing cold. 

It's a long hill. No real uber steep sections. But I think the switchback portion will provide an opportunity for people to see if they can escape.

Should be a good stage.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

We should have a SoCal/SD RBR cheering section on Palomar, it would be sweet.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Hey de.abeja I think you will like*

the link on my sig.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

That Palomar climb seems to have suddenly become VERY popular. The South road is the steep switchbacky one, the East Grade is how they will be descending. There are a few 'surprises' in store during that descent..unexpectedly sharp corners with decreasing radii. 

Some friends were up there last week and ran into (not literally) Floyd Landis at the store on top of the climb. 

It will be interesting to see how Caltrans and the CHP manage the road and access during this stage...Somehow, I can't see them, here in Kalifornia, allowing spectators to be up there on that narrow road, parked and watching like they do in Europe...Just imagine all the 'lost opportunity' the authorities would 'see' to ticket every vehicle for illegal parking, etc etc.. I'd advise, if anyone plans on trying to spectate that climb, that you may want to ride a bike up before the race or arrive on the roadway very very far ahead of time to find a safe and 'allowed' place for your motorhome or camp vehicle.
should be a great stage..I hope there's still some doubt and room to attack on that final day..
Don Hanson


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Supposedly Floyd's been using that climb for many years.

I've spectated on Sierra Rd a couple times. It's a very narrow twisty climb. They have closed the road to cars starting at midnight (and kicked out parked cars, although I am not sure under what authority) but allowed bikes up the road the day of the race.

It becomes a cool party made only of riders. There will be a schedule with an arrival window at major points on the route (i.e. 1:10-2:30pm). Just time your ride to get to the top an hour or so before the window. Bring a backpack with warm clothes and a lunch.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

TOC Rocks!! We had a great time last year with BigHair.

Is there going to be room for BigHair's motorhome at the top??


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Balcom rocked! See ya at Palomar :thumbsup:


----------

